# Wittnauer Weevealed...



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

If you look Here you will see my previous post about this watch.

Since then it has been off for Recuperative Restoration at the Hawks Nest and arrived back this morning fully rested, re-charged and ready to go










What a transformation










If you listen very carefully I swear you can hear it smiling to itself  










The case was in very poor shape before but positively gleams now 










Even the Hawk couldn't quite overcome all of the crowbar marks but "the boy done well" :clap:










It's hardly been off my wrist since it came back and, as always, I am delighted with the Hawks work on this one - Thanks again Paul. :cheers: :clap:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice one! I never get bored of looking at those fabulous hands 

Paul has done a fabulous job. Enjoy!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Two seperate posts on Wittnauer Elctro-Chrons within an hour of each other! :thumbsup:

Glad you like it Barry!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's lovely. I think I want one.

It must be the best handset ever made.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks a totally different watch than your first pictures show another fine job by the Hawk.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks a totally different watch than your first pictures show another fine job by the Hawk.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

It's obvious why this one's hardly been off your wrist! Congratulations, Barry, and kudos to Dr. Hawk's Horological Hospital.


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

gorgeous watch


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

lightning bolts, very cool!


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm becoming a big fan of these :cheers:


----------

